# EN: would/could have been able to



## ericprida

Hello !

J'ai vu une phrase : "_If not for my interview, I would have been able to go to NY_" 
Et suite à ça, je me suis demandé, quelle est la difference entre (car je sens que ça ne veut pas dire la même chose^^) :

I would have been able to go to NY  

I could have been able to go to NY ( même si cette structure me paraît maladroite)

Et j'aimerais aussi savoir est-ce que "_I would have been able to go to NY_" est égal à " _I could have gone to NY"_   ?

Merci


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Bonjour,

_I would have been able to go to NY _=_ J'aurais été capable d'aller à NY
_
Pour la deuxième phrase, je trouve bizarre d'avoir "could" et "be able to" dans la même phrase, car cela signifie :
_I could have been able to go to NY_ = _J'aurais pu être capable d'aller à NY

_Comme en français "être capable de" est inutile avec le verbe "pouvoir", je retirerais "be able to" en anglais si on a les modaux "can", "could", "may", "might"
C'est pourquoi, à la place, je préférerais la phrase que vous proposez en dernier, c'est-à-dire _I could have gone to NY._


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Hi,  

If I'm not mistaken, this is how it translates:

I would have been able to go to NY =  J'aurais pu aller à NY. 
I could have been able to go to NY= J'aurais pu être capable/en mesure d'aller à NY.
I could have gone to NY=  J'aurais pu aller à NY.

#1 and #3 are largely equivalent.


----------



## ericprida

ça confirme bien ce que je pensais, merci à vous 

Mais alors, quelle est la différence entre :

"_J'aurais pu être capable/en mesure d'aller à NY_" et "_J'aurais pu aller à NY_"


----------



## lucas-sp

"_J'aurais pu être capable/en mesure d'aller à NY" _est pléonastique. Ça veut dire "j'aurais *pu pouvoir* aller à NY" - la phrase dit la même chose deux fois. "Could/can" aussi bien que "to be able to" veut dire "pouvoir."

Cette construction est possible, bien sûr, mais seulement dans des contextes peu probables, pour souligner la liberté d'agir comme l'on veut par exemple: "If you hadn't pressured me so much as a child about becoming a doctor, I could've been able to find my own path in life!" (Même ici "I could've found" serait possible et peut-être plus naturel.)


----------



## Viobi

The Broken Rib Inn said:


> je retirerais "be able to" en anglais si on a les modaux "can", "could", "may", "might"
> C'est pourquoi, à la place, je préférerais la phrase que vous proposez en dernier, c'est-à-dire _I could have gone to NY._



Pas forcément, may/might peut exprimer une possibilité/probabilité envisagée par l'énonciateur comme extérieure à la capacité du sujet de valider la relation (he - learn- French dans mon exemple).

 He might have been able to learn French, had he only tried. --> Il aurait peut-être pu apprendre le français, s'il s'était donné la peine d'essayer...


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Viobi said:


> He might have been able to learn French, had he only tried. --> Il aurait peut-être pu apprendre le français, s'il s'était donné la peine d'essayer...



Je ne vois pas bien ce que "be able to" ajoute à la phrase. Pour moi, c'est la même chose que _He might have learnt French ..._.


----------



## jann

The Broken Rib Inn said:


> Je ne vois pas bien ce que "be able to" ajoute à la phrase. Pour moi, c'est la même chose que _He might have learnt French ..._.


It adds a lot!

_He might have learnt French._
We can use this sentence when learning French would perhaps have been an option,  or when he had the opportunity but didn't take it, etc.  

_He might have been able to learn French._
We can use this phrase in the above situations... but especially when there is the idea that even if he had taken the opportunity he still might not have been capable of learning French, or that learning French might not have panned out. Indeed, we can even use the version if he did take the opportunity and found himself unequal to the task.  Adding "be able to" allows us to use this phrase to talk about capability in addition to possibility.


----------



## Viobi

jann's faster. Thanks, jann!


----------



## ericprida

Merci @ tous, vraiment, pour ses exemples, c'est plus clair  

Mais, en parlant de Might,  je savais déjà qu'on pouvais le traduire par "aurais dû" mais  peut'on faire une distinction entre par exemple, car on pourrais bien dire :

_He might have learnt French
Il  aurait pu/dû apprendre le Français

A moins qu'il n'y ai pas de distinction entre le "J'aurais pu" et j'aurais dû" ?_


----------



## jann

Une reproche, une critique : _"They lived in France for 6 months while his wife was on assignment there for her job. He might have learnt/learned French, but he spent all his time with other expats, so he never got past_ bonjour._"  _

Manifestement, la personne qui parle trouve que c'est dommage qu'il ait manqué l'occasion d'apprendre le français, qu'il a "gaspillé" son temps en France parce qu'il n'a pas appris la langue.  L'idée est bien qu'il "aurait dû" l'apprendre (_he should have_) mais la personne le dit de façon indirecte : "il aurait pu apprendre le français, mais il passé tous son temps avec des amis expats"_._

On pourrait tout aussi bien dire _He could have learned French... _mais _He might have been able to learn French_ ne convient pas (ça fait plutôt "il auraît peut-être pu apprendre le français" ou même "il se peut qu'il ait pu apprendre le français").


----------



## ericprida

jann said:


> Manifestement, la personne qui parle trouve que c'est dommage qu'il ait manqué l'occasion d'apprendre le français, qu'il a "gaspillé" son temps en France parce qu'il n'a pas appris la langue.  L'idée est bien qu'il "aurait dû" l'apprendre (_he should have_) mais la personne le dit de façon indirecte : "il aurait pu apprendre le français, mais il passé tous son temps avec des amis expats"_._



Merci beaucoup Jann, c'est plus clair 
Et dernière question qui me tarraude. Si la personne l'avait dit de façon directe, ça donnerait quoi ?

Thanks all over again


----------



## Oddmania

ericprida said:


> Merci beaucoup Jann, c'est plus clair
> Et dernière question qui me tarraude. Si la personne l'avait dit de façon directe, ça donnerait quoi ?
> 
> Thanks all over again



Salut,

Si Jann me permet de répondre à sa place, la version "directe" (agressive)  aurait été _He should have learned_ (_Il aurait dû apprendre_). En disait _He might/could have learned_, on atténue le reproche (_Il aurait pu... Mais il ne l'a pas fait_).


----------



## ericprida

Merci Oddmania

Par contre pour "_I might have known_" ça se traduirait par "_J'aurais dû m'en douté_"  on pourrait  aussi le traduire par "_I should have known_"
Est-ce que là aussi, il y a la nuance version  indirecte et directe ?


----------



## Oddmania

Oui, pour moi _might _est bien moins "cru" que _should_. D'ailleurs, je ne crois pas que les deux expressions soient équivalentes.

_I might've known _signifie plutôt _Je me doutais bien..._ (_ça ne me surprend pas_). Pour faire un reproche, c'est certainement moins cru d'utiliser _might _: _You might have known that... (Mais enfin, tu te devais bien te douter que...)_

Pour _J'aurais dû m'en doute*r*_, je suggère _I should've known better._


----------



## ericprida

D'accord, super !

Et dernière chose, c'est uniquement pour un reproche ou une critique que l'on traduit "Might have..." par "Aurait (peut-être) pu" ?


----------



## Oddmania

Non, pas du tout! _He might have died _ou _He could have died_ :_ Il aurait pu mourir! _


----------



## ericprida

Bonsoir à tous,

J'aimerais savoir concernant "Might have not" de la phrase "I might not have understood", ça se traduirait uniquement  par "Je n'ai peut-être pas compris" ou bien peut-on dire " Je n'aurais pas  pu comprendre", ce qui sonne bizarre je dois l'avouer.

Merci


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

_Il se pourrait que je n'aie pas compris_  Ça peut très bien dire_ Je n'aurais pas pu_, mais ça serait suivi d'autre chose (_Je n'aurais pas pu comprendre *si tu ne m'avais pas expliqué*_). Le contexte clarifie toujours.


----------



## ericprida

Oddmania said:


> Salut,
> 
> _Il se pourrait que je n'aie pas compris_  Ça peut très bien dire_ Je n'aurais pas pu_, mais ça serait suivi d'autre chose (_Je n'aurais pas pu comprendre *si tu ne m'avais pas expliqué*_). Le contexte clarifie toujours.



Merci Oddmania, c'est d'ailleurs la phrase que je cherchais , mais "Je n'ai peut-être pas compris" est juste quand même ?

Et donc, pour le traduire "Might have..." par "aurait pu" ce serait toujours suivi de quelque chose derrière ou tout dépend du contexte après  ?


----------

